# daughters first shark



## 2tines (Oct 5, 2009)

i carried the wife and kids out sunday eve for a little airboating out of horeshoe, we had a great time and my oldest one caught her first hammerhead. she caught it on a shrimp on 10lb line with a stainless leader.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 5, 2009)

No pics!


----------



## 2tines (Oct 5, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> No pics!


finally got 2 pics up


----------



## gp lineman (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! Bet it pulled like a mule and felt like one too.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job! On light rod too! What did it eat?


----------



## Southern_Buck (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats that is one of my favorite fishes to catch when I go, there is nothing like a good shark fight.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 6, 2009)

You go girl!  congrats! her face tells all there is to be told!!!


----------



## 2tines (Oct 6, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> Great job! On light rod too! What did it eat?


we were fishing with frozen shrimp with a cork.


----------



## 2tines (Oct 6, 2009)

capt stan said:


> You go girl!  congrats! her face tells all there is to be told!!!





gp lineman said:


> Awesome! Bet it pulled like a mule and felt like one too.





Southern_Buck said:


> congrats that is one of my favorite fishes to catch when I go, there is nothing like a good shark fight.



thanks guys, yeah she was very excited ( and a little scared) about catching a shark, and she did everything by herself and it was about a ten minute  fight. all i did was hold the net


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool. Congrats...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!! I love to see kids catching fish.


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a bonnethead to me.  But anyway, Congrats for the first shark


----------



## jamrens (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats on spreading the fishing love with a child..


WHit


----------



## razor1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats great!! I bet she's still talking about it and hopefully will for a long time......... congrats!


----------



## 2tines (Oct 7, 2009)

razor1 said:


> Thats great!! I bet she's still talking about it and hopefully will for a long time......... congrats!


she got mom to print pics so can carry to school and show out


----------



## Ripster55 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice bonnetthead


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice Bonnet!  I bet she was excited.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 7, 2009)

great pix , the smile says it all ..


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice bonnet head...they fight great  Keep those pics for when she gets older!!


----------



## razor1 (Oct 7, 2009)

2tines said:


> she got mom to print pics so can carry to school and show out



Thats cool man! Hopefully she will only show-n-tell during recess..LOL!! Anyway, it really makes me smile seeing those pics. Like everyone said before, they say it all


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats to her!


----------

